# Merry Christmas my friends



## Reble (Dec 14, 2011)

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/pdShell.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

how cute! Merry christmas to you also


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How cute! Merry Christmas!


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 14, 2011)

oh that was so cute...

merry xmas everyone



:wub



:wub


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh brilliant, just so cute!








Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 15, 2011)

O my goodness!

That is so adorable! :')


----------



## Tab (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute! Merry Christmas!


----------

